# 160EH and 26EH



## LoveOz (Aug 12, 2008)

I have CO allocated now. I am now being asked to submit Medicals and PCC.

I have questions regarding Medicals. 

Health Requirements for Visa Applicants

The above link says, 

Online visa applicants should use either Form 26EH and/or Form 160EH. *These will be made available to you electronically as part of your online application process*. Forms 26EH and 160EH will have your basic details and transaction reference number automatically printed on them. 
Note: Do not use Forms 26 or 160 if you are applying online from outside Australia as this may result in delays in processing your application.

However I do not have 26EH and 160EH forms available. When I login online enquiry and click on below links highlighted in red, a blank page pops up.

21/07/2009 Form 160EH - Radiologist report on chest x-ray Requested Message 
21/07/2009 Form 26EH - Medical Examination for an Australian visa Requested Message 

Does any one have any experience in this ? Please suggest.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

You might have a pop-up blocker in your browser and its likely that something in your internet browser settings is getting in the way. Try using another browser (i.e. Firefox or Safari) and try to get to the forms again.



LoveOz said:


> I have CO allocated now. I am now being asked to submit Medicals and PCC.
> 
> I have questions regarding Medicals.
> 
> ...


----------



## LoveOz (Aug 12, 2008)

amaslam said:


> You might have a pop-up blocker in your browser and its likely that something in your internet browser settings is getting in the way. Try using another browser (i.e. Firefox or Safari) and try to get to the forms again.


Amaslam, Thanks for replying. I do not think it is to do with the browser settings or pop up blocks. I tried with firefox but not luck. I have also tried with browser at office, still no luck. I think this is something to do with the department. When I click the link, new window opens and message in status bar also says 'done', but it shows blank page.

Now that I have CO allocated, what is the best of contacting department. Is it PLE or the specific email provided by the CO ?


----------



## anishjohn (Apr 3, 2009)

LoveOz said:


> Amaslam, Thanks for replying. I do not think it is to do with the browser settings or pop up blocks. I tried with firefox but not luck. I have also tried with browser at office, still no luck. I think this is something to do with the department. When I click the link, new window opens and message in status bar also says 'done', but it shows blank page.
> 
> Now that I have CO allocated, what is the best of contacting department. Is it PLE or the specific email provided by the CO ?


Check ur pc have these things

1. Adobe acrobat reader
2. Java Runtime Environment

If u do not have, u can google it and download and install it free, then ur new window will show the forms


----------



## LoveOz (Aug 12, 2008)

anishjohn said:


> Check ur pc have these things
> 
> 1. Adobe acrobat reader
> 2. Java Runtime Environment
> ...


Thanks for your response. 

I have adobe acrobat and Java run time (latest version) but it still shows me a blank page. I am sure no pop ups are blocked. When I click the link following links opens and shows a BLANK page.

https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/ehealth/startDownload.do

I think it is something to do with the department end. Does any one facing the same problem. Can some one check for me please ?


----------



## tilla_07 (Jan 13, 2009)

it was blank for me too. So I tried one way. i thought at first maybe it was a word doc, so i added a 'c' at the end to see if it would work, but no, it didnt. And I tried going back to the ehealth page, it took me to a link to click on to access the application again, but its not my apps so I wouldnt be able to access it. Have you tried it this way too? 

If nohing else works, why not call DIAC or your agent (if you used one) to get some help?


----------



## LoveOz (Aug 12, 2008)

tilla_07 said:


> it was blank for me too. So I tried one way. i thought at first maybe it was a word doc, so i added a 'c' at the end to see if it would work, but no, it didnt. And I tried going back to the ehealth page, it took me to a link to click on to access the application again, but its not my apps so I wouldnt be able to access it. Have you tried it this way too?
> 
> If nohing else works, why not call DIAC or your agent (if you used one) to get some help?


What userid and password i need to use to login to ehealth ? Is it same as I use to access document checklist etc., ?


----------



## tilla_07 (Jan 13, 2009)

i dont know, try it.


----------



## LoveOz (Aug 12, 2008)

I received response from dept to use form 80 and 160 from the site instead.


----------



## jamil_tech (May 21, 2009)

I also suffer same problem.


----------



## rangola1 (Jul 14, 2009)

there should be some problem with your settings..........if u r unable to fix it...try from different computer


----------



## LoveOz (Aug 12, 2008)

Yes, please use 80 and 160 from the site instead. Take couple of prints of the same forms extra if you had to change in the hospital.


----------



## jamil_tech (May 21, 2009)

Thanks for your answer, but from 80 is not for medical. Can I use from 26 and from 160 ? Plz confirm. 

Thanks

Arif


----------



## LoveOz (Aug 12, 2008)

Sorry.. My bad. You are right, you will have to use 26 and 160.


----------



## anwarm.aziz (Sep 11, 2008)

I lodgged online application and I have the same problem and for sure it is not from setting (I'm IT professional) .To solve the problem I printed and completed 26 and 160 normal forms .But when I went to the panel doctor he said he was not able to retrive my data online (While I can !!!) to complete the e-health check.
I talked to DIAC and they asked me to send email to my CO telling these details .


----------

